# Simon Rex - at the NYLON Magazine Party, CA 04.09.08 x1



## Tokko (12 Sep. 2008)

Simon Rex - at the NYLON Magazine Party Celebrating the Launch of their TV issue. The Roosevelt Hotel, Hollywood, CA. 09-04-08 x1



 
​


----------

